# What is the low foreground in this pic?



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/4368764582

Can someone id the low foreground in this pic? It's exactly what i'm looking for, but i don't know what it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like dwarf riccia to me. 

Beware searching google images, I almost got infected with spyware clicking on the image that looked like the one you posted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

He tells you in the next photo. It's UG

__
https://flic.kr/p/4368764582


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up brilliant. And yeah, i completely missed the id on the next pic haha. Thanks tex gal


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

No problem. I actually looked at the other pics...I dont know how I missed that.

Good luck growing ug like that. That is some very impressive growth. Anything Ive ever seen including my own always looked more grasslike.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

It looked like he trimmed it a lot. There's a close up later on, that looks majorly trimmed. Is HC the closest other plant to that?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I dunno in the closeup the tips look pretty rounded. Maybe your right but thats a crazy amount of maintenance. Dwarf riccia is my guess. Never grew it. If you put really high light over hc it will be like green coral.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok. Because i just got a new 4x54 watt T5HO, so i wanna see what i can grow now that i couldn't grow with my t8's. Its a 75 gallon.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I use 2x150 hqi over my 75g and hc is like berber. If you have good reflectors and have light close to water you should have all the light you need. I am curious if your hc will be fluffy or not. Dwarf riccia still sounds easier tho


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it's riccia too- I just gave mine a haircut and it looks very lawn-like. But mine's meshed to flat rocks I can remove to trim, then snuggle back into the substrate to look like a lawn again. ;-)


----------

